# Congested rat?



## tay_tracy35 (Feb 3, 2008)

My rat, Sage, sounds like she has the euivalent of a sinus infection. She sometimes gurgles and sounds "stuffy". Is this something minor or should she see a vet? Also, she seems somewhat lethargic... Should I do anything for her?


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

That doesn't sound like something that should be taken lightly. I would get her to a vet for a checkup just in case. It kind of sounds like it could be URI.


----------



## tay_tracy35 (Feb 3, 2008)

What is URI? And I'll definitely get her looked at...


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Upper Respiratory Infection. =(
I think I heard the same symptoms in a another thread here recently and that's what it was so get her to the vet ASAP =)


----------



## tay_tracy35 (Feb 3, 2008)

I think I'll take both of my rats... Now Eliza is showing some of the same signs... Hopefully, all will be well soon! They'll be taking their first trip to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Good luck =)


----------

